# Temporäre Dateien werden nicht angezeigt



## DrEvil (7. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem, mein "Temporary Internet Files" Ordner is mittlerweile über 2 GB groß. Öffne ich aber besagten Ordner ist er komplett leer (habe gerade alle Dateien gelöscht) trotz der Größe.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich mir die 136.000  Dateien (soviele sollen da drinne sein) anzeigen lassen bzw. löschen kann...

Ich hab es mal über den Umweg IE probiert und mir unter "Internet Optionen" den Ordner anzeigen lassen und siehe da, er hat die Dateien angezeigt, die durch meine Startseite hinzugekommen waren. Als ich mir das ganze dann nochmal über den Explorer anzeigen lassen wollte war alles wieder wech.
Und der Trick mit den Internetoptionen klappt auch nicht mehr 

Bei mir werden eigentlich auch alle Dateien, ob versteckt oder nicht, angezeigt.

Achja und wenn man die Eigenschaften des "T I F"-Ordners anpasst, ändert er auch bei zig Dateien das gewählte Attribut. (Das weiß ich, weil ein Progress Fenster sich öffnet und ne ganze Menge Dateien durchläuft...)

Jemand ne Idee?

MfG DrEvil


----------



## sorgenkind (9. August 2004)

hallo,

hast du auch bei den Anzeigeoptionen "Systemdateien anzeigen" aktiviert. Es gibt auch noch mehr Anzeigeoptionen, musst sie dir anschauen...

Ich würde einen solchen Thread ins Window-Forum stellen, weil es sich nicht um die Hardware handelt, vieleicht gäbe es auch mehr Antworten...


mfg mini me


----------

